# Some Great Sounds To Download To Your E-Callers



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Spent the better part of today searching the web for downloadble sounds for my FoxPro Spitfire. Found some that I liked pretty well. Drove the neighborhood cats and birds crazy trying them out. I don't remember all the sites I was on today, but here are some of the sounds I choose to keep on my Spitfire. I'm mainly interested in calling raccoons and foxes.

Raccoon Squall (Mity Max)

Chicken Distress

jess2 (A high Pitched Rabbit Distress)

Meadowlark

Starling Distress (This one brought in two cats in less than a minute)

Squirrel Distress

Field Mouse

raccoon 15 (A distress call of sorts)

You may be able to do a google search and find these. Hope this helps some of the e-caller owners on this site.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Actually it slipped my mind, so I didn't go. Had a lot going on this past few days. Been painting with the son in law, shopping for living room furniture with the wife, getting all my gutters and downspouts replaced and preparing for the tax lady tomorrow. How I found time to work on the calls today was a surprise. Just getting ready to take the railings off the steps to the basement. Moving our LR furniture to the wreck (yes this spelling is correct) room downstairs to make room for the new furniture coming Friday. Off to work.

The dog makes a good avatar.


----------



## Birdmanf250 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> don't know why but he's scared to death of cameras.....cameras just freak him out!


Haha! My dog is exactly the same way when it comes to cameras! How do dogs know, is what I want to know? I pull the camera out, and the dog goes into a shell. What is it!

Of course, being a beast in the field, no to that. My dog is a lap dog. When it comes to tracking, she is what I call a "backtracker!" I put her on the scent and then follow her and every time, she leads me back to the truck! Haha!


----------

